# help with beignets please!!



## kitchen wizard

I would like to make beignets for an upcoming family Chanukah party on Saturday night. Can I make these in advance? how do i store them to keep them fresh? Is says to serve them hot. I thought I would make them on Thursday, reheat them before the party and then spinkle them with powdered sugar. Will this work? 

Please advise. Thanks


----------



## marmalady

My experience with reheated beignets is that they really lose their appeal. You just can't duplicate that freshly fried taste and texture.  Sorry.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Complete agreement with Marmalady. Moreover, making them fresh is part of their family appeal. 

The good news, such as it is: Like any yeast dough, you can keep the raw dough, covered and refrigerated for a day or two in the fridge. 

If you're stuck in a situation where you have to bring them, make them as much at the last second as possible. A few seconds in the microwave just to warm, and just before serving will help refresh them slightly. Powder them then.

Beignet, filled with fruit jellies and preserves, were a part of our family Hanukkah. All you need is a pastry bag with a wide enough tip. Now, with only two of us, and me such a lazy bum, Linda is lucky to get latkes and smoked brisket. One night a year, I'll do plain beignet, garnished Prussian (I know) style, with a little lemon juice as well as lashings of powdered sugar. 

Say hi to Hanukkah Harry for me.

BDL


----------



## kitchen wizard

Thanks for the advice. Maybe I will stick to plain jelly donuts or even plain mini ones at this point in time. At least I can make them a day in advance.

Wishing you a Happy Chanukah and hope you get what you wished for.


----------



## rat

You could always prep them then bake/fry them last minute while the kids are in the car. If you are not going far they would still be good when you got there. When you transport them do not wrap them but rather cover them with a warm cloth or towel, the condensation would kill them, hit them with the sugar before serving.

Still warm would be something everyone would talk about until next year.
Have a great holiday.


----------



## kitchen wizard

thanks for the advice, I'll keep it in mind for the next time as the party was last night and I didn't make them in the end.

Maybe I'll just make them next weekend for the family.:smiles:


----------

